# a long week-end in the Pas de Calais region



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

We have just returned from our fourth sortie in our Compass Avantgarde. Without doubt, our most adventurous to date (in terms of having no plans!). We set out with tickets for the Son et Lumiere of Les Miserables at Montrueil sur Mer Saturday 7th August. Everything else was optional. We crossed Thursday late p.m. on Eurotunnel ( courtesy of Tesco’s vouchers) – we moseyed down to Boulogne, and parked in the quayside car park, past the Nausicca car park. In total we paid 1.8 euros for our overnight stay. If we were to do it again, we would park on the seaward side of the car park, where there was a double row of parking. This would be in the hope of a quieter night. Cars were loud, but the seagulls were louder, and being a fishing harbour................ However, we walked up to the mediaeval city, and had a very nice meal at Le Swan. Prior to eating we had an alfresco aperitif at another bar, where we were entertained by an American tourist, who stopped her car, and asked for directions to Monet’s garden. We told her that it’s at Giverny, North West of Paris, a 2/3 hour drive from Boulogne – she wasn’t convinced! 
We took the coast road, and took notice of all the places we could stay next time – and there will be a next time! There are lovely coastal campsites and excellent aires all the way along the coast. Hardelot, particularly, impressed us – out of town parking, in a nice wooded area with grass. You could park here and cycle into town. There are so many fantastic looking cycle routes in this area. Pity we left our bikes at home – we are novices, though, in our defence, and had decided to take our bikes next trip!! Visited (and missed the departure) of the steam train between Noyelles and St Valery sur Somme. Interesting, but too long to wait for the next departure! Found a spot in the nearby Camping & Castels site called Chateau de Drancourt. We were a little seduced by the Motorhome Aire sign, alongside the signs for Chateau de Drancourt. The signs just disappeared when we got closer to the site. However, the site has superb facilties – a bit too grand for us – just an older couple – and at 35 euros for the night, a tad expensive! ( well, it was less than 2 euros last night, even if we couldn’t sleep!) Had a lovely evening, Bar B Q, with a fire of pine cones in the fire pit. We slept like babies, and didn’t wake till late, so late, in fact, that we missed the shop that closed at midday.................. not then able to collect the baguette we ordered yesterday. Heh ho! We decided to head off and find some brunch. But not before we followed the signs to the motorhome aire, which re-appeared within the campsite. I was just the usual ‘flot bleu’ facilities for motorhomes. We did wonder at this point if we could have had an aire parking place on this site somewhere? 
For brunch we ended back up near the steam railway station at Noyelles sur la Mer, at the Relais de la Baie. What a delight. Pippa Darbyshire, clearly fabulous artist, has an art gallery and a cafe here. I won’t embarrass myself by pretending that I know about art, but her stuff is lovely. Google her. She also had photos by a London photographer, which were also sublime. Pippa paints the Baie de la Somme from Le Crotoy. We had a fabulous, simple, lunch, with a mug of tea, and a look around her gallery before we pootled off. Next destination was Montreuil sur Mer to Camping des Clercs, via the site of the battle of Crecy. At the site we had to squeeze under a bit of the town fortifications – luckily we are only 2.8 m ( the arch was 3m high!). We were situated on a flat part of the site, between a babbling brook and a river – it was very tranquil. Facilities very clean, and only 19 euros the night, including electricity. Access from the camp site to the citadel was quirky! We mounted some 70 plus steps in the campsite, and traversed a 20 metre underneath the ramparts. And found ourselves exactly in the right place for the event. The kindly chap at the campsite advised that we use the road for the return journey. So we did – on the basis that the tunnel may be inhabited at night. The Son & Luminere was ok – but we are picky! We have seen the stage show in London several times; the CD is a regular play for us.
However, we enjoyed our trip, and next time we’ll definitely take our bikes & the gas Bar B Q, both of which we’ve only recently bought and haven’t quite had time to sort out yet. We are also thinking of investing in a collapsible gazebo, as we don’t have an awning fitted. Or shall we get an awning fitted? Decisons, decisions.... comments & opinion welcomed!


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Good trip*

Sounds like a great trip, we are back from France after 12 weeks touring around, France is so Motorhome friendly we cannot wait to go back again (maybe Sept). Bicycles are a must and I would recommend an awning.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> . comments & opinion welcomed!


Looks like you had a good weekend, thanks. 
How about hitting the "return" key on your PC a few times & make some paragraphs.

Easier on the reader's eye :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

cypsygal,

Thanks for the write-up. Did you pitch near here 
http://picasaweb.google.com/DABurleigh/Easter2010Share#5459718231296092098

Dave


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Telbell said:


> > . comments & opinion welcomed!
> 
> 
> Looks like you had a good weekend, thanks.
> ...


I was inviting comment & opinion upon the subject of awning/gazebo. I counted 4 paragraphs - one for each of the three days and a concluding paragraph. Seems ok to me.


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

DABurleigh said:


> cypsygal,
> 
> Thanks for the write-up. Did you pitch near here
> http://picasaweb.google.com/DABurleigh/Easter2010Share#5459718231296092098
> ...


Difficult to tell,as site was very busy, full in fact. We we right down by the river, on the next to last pitch on the site. Another m/h parked in the last space, but most other campers in this area seemed to permanent caravan/awning arrangements. Were you pitched on the same level as reception? I thought the upper tent camping terraces were fab, but probably a little too tricky for a van to manoeuvre into. Thank you for a positive response.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Pitch 5 is under the arch, and immediately on the corner on the right, diagonally opposite the warden's large fixed caravan. Sounds like you were further on towards the end. Walking the walls was lovely.

There are other pictures in that album close to where you went - train ride etc.

Dave


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> I counted 4 paragraphs - one for each of the three days and a concluding paragraph. Seems ok to me.


Indentations but not paragraphs.

From previous comments made I know some people find it difficult to read long-ish Posts where they're not "broken up" and perhaps therefore don't even bother and so miss out on useful info.

Just trying to help.


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

DABurleigh said:


> Pitch 5 is under the arch, and immediately on the corner on the right, diagonally opposite the warden's large fixed caravan. Sounds like you were further on towards the end. Walking the walls was lovely.
> 
> There are other pictures in that album close to where you went - train ride etc.
> 
> Dave


Yes, I know where you pitched now you describe it. Loevley mix, to be pitched with travellers and permanent. Yes - the train, which we recognised!! An absolutley lovely area - and only an hour from calais!! For us, as newbies, such an interesting trip. We will return ( with our bikes!!).


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

We chose not to fit an awning to our MH but, when abroad, we do carry a freestanding concertina type gazebo that goes up in minutes few. 

For the UK we are considering a freestanding drive away awning.


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Telbell said:


> > I counted 4 paragraphs - one for each of the three days and a concluding paragraph. Seems ok to me.
> 
> 
> Indentations but not paragraphs.
> ...


Thank you for trying to help. I am obliged to reply because you are factually incorrect:-

According to wikipedia 'indentations' are: "The placement of text farther to the right to separate it from surrounding text". So whatever I did, or didn't do, it wasn't indentations.

In my experience telling people where they go wrong and 'just trying to help' are unhappy bedfellows.

You have to be very sure of your facts - e.g. the difference between paragraphs and indentations. ( By the way I use wiki as a reference point for you - I do know the diffference).

I wrote my document in word then used cut & paste for the post. The format of the original document did not transfer very well- clearly! I do accept responsibility for that. This info may help you to appreciate how much effort/attention I paid to my post - the first such post I have ever made on this site. If people are interested enough they will read the post. If they find it difficult, they will presumably not bother to read it, or any further posts of mine. ( Cause & effect?)

Will I bother to make further such posts? Your criticism of my writing style/grammar, has made me wonder if the pleasure I got from making such a post outweighs the upset of being criticised?

I am, I admit, particularly sensitive to criticism, and I do realise that you did not know this. A lifetime of being told by my father, that there are better ways to do what I do, feeds into this sensitivity. You clearly haven't consdered my possible multiple foibles!! :lol: But you are, apparently, considering your predictions of the 'needs' of others.

Are you generally considered a critical person? You clearly think you are helping someone, and its not me!

You generalise - "some people" "don't even bother and so miss out on useful info" could be considered a very infantiising attitude towards "people". Surely "people" can make their own minds up? If they choose not to bother, so be it. Tant pis.

Not everyone who posts on this site has a great command of grammar/the english/language etc. I have just been awarded an MSc with merit. I beileve that I have a fluent and capable grasp of the English language.


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Autoquest said:


> We chose not to fit an awning to our MH but, when abroad, we do carry a freestanding concertina type gazebo that goes up in minutes few.
> 
> For the UK we are considering a freestanding drive away awning.


I have just found an awning for £149, a concertina type, so considering it. Why would you choose a drive away for the uk? Because of the weather, perchance? Does your awning have sides attached with velcro?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi cypsygal,

I enjoyed reading your wee blog, even if others didn't. Tant pis for them.

Hope that you had a great time, and will do it again soon.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

We to have stayed at the site in Montreuil sur Mer, in fact on two occasions. It makes a good first nights stop being only a short distance from Calais. We like the town and their are good easy walks beside the river and into an area of small canals. We like the site but the toilet block could do with knocking down and replacing, not very good.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

cypsygal said:


> For us, as newbies, such an interesting trip. We will return ( with our bikes!!).


Yes, we enjoyed biking from Saint Valery sur Somme to Le Crotoy and returning by train. Brief write-up of our Easter trip here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-830474.html#830474

Dave


----------



## gerardjanice (May 1, 2005)

I am a Technical Author and I loved your interesting post. It sounds like you have the wanderbug.

We use a windout sunshade (Omnistor) on our long wheel base Transit conversion because we don't stay long enough in one place to take advantage of a full awning or drive-away (which get hot in the sun). We tried a Kayam instant erect drive-away which put up in 30 seconds but unfortunately took 30 mins to peg down properly. It also took up room in the van.

A sunshade awning is permanently fixed to the van so you don't have to worry about it, you can always buy a full awning later if you decide you need it.

You really have to decide which type of camping you want to do, quick stops or long stops.


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

rupert1 said:


> We to have stayed at the site in Montreuil sur Mer, in fact on two occasions. It makes a good first nights stop being only a short distance from Calais. We like the town and their are good easy walks beside the river and into an area of small canals. We like the site but the toilet block could do with knocking down and replacing, not very good.


I agree about the toilet block, but it was clean! We walked the circumference of the ramparts on Sunday morning, and thought there would probably be interesting walks in the area. In fact there was a gate at the end of the campsite, where, had it not been padlocked, we could have accessed the river. We loved the area, never having really spent time on the Opal coast before, it was a revelation. We'll definitely return!


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

DABurleigh said:


> cypsygal said:
> 
> 
> > For us, as newbies, such an interesting trip. We will return ( with our bikes!!).
> ...


thank you for the link - loved your blog. the bike/train/dinner over the bay trip sounds right up our street


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Sounds like a great trip, thanks for the write-up. Frank


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Loved the write up, loved the put-down even more, please don't go away


----------

